# Run-in progress



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

We finished our coop a couple days ago and now we're














starting our run. It will be 16x6 to begin, and we will add to it as we can. Other than the hardware cloth and screws, it's being totally built from scraps from our yard (we just bought a fixer upper that we're working on) and the patio covering we tore down.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is fun. I love watching bird paradises coming into being.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, Looking good! Can't wait to see it all finished!


----------

